# can / perro



## Luis Albornoz

En las lenguas latinas que conozco (bueh, tampoco son tantas) al perro se lo nombra con alguna palabra parecida a *can*. Pero en castellano lo más común es *perro*.
Buscando en Google encontré que podría venir de la onomatopeya del ladrido ¿será así? (¿guau? ¿grrr? prrr es más parecido pero suena más a ronroneo de gato o a ...mal olor ).
¿Alguien sabe por qué terminó imponiéndose *perro*?


----------



## SpiceMan

Aparentemente no está muy claro el origen.
Echale un vistazo a esto. Interesante.

O sea, no se sabe de donde viene, pero de can no viene.


----------



## akakus

Pues en catalán se le nombra "gos", que tampoco le veo relación con el origen latino.


----------



## GoranBcn

Sí, pero en cambio se dice...

*peluquería canina*


----------



## lazarus1907

Y otras como canijo y canalla.


----------



## jazyk

No sé si diré alguna tontería, pero ¿no será influencia vasca? En vasco existe la palabra perretxiko, "hongo". He visto en la televisión que los perros eran (son) usados para encontrar hongos y trufas con su olfato agudo. ¿De ahí vendrá?


----------



## Honeypum

En Argentina, el 6 de febrero, día del perro (¿Lo sabíais?) se ha hecho en una de las radios un homenaje y en ella se ha hablado del origen de la palabra "perro". Lo reproduzco:



> Es curioso, pero la palabra perro no viene ni del latín ni del griego. Nada. Viene del español. Es la variante pobre de la palabra can, que antiguamente era más noble. Perro parece ser una derivación fonética de las voces de los pastores azuzándolos para que corrieran a las ovejas.
> Radio Continental


 
Por lo cual, es la misma versión que la da el adjunto de Spiceman.


----------



## Jellby

A los perros se les sigue llamando "canes", como apelativo un poco literario/poético... y está d'Artacán, y el can Cerbero (y los cancerberos)...

Más curioso es cómo los perros se han hecho amarillos:

De can, Canarias (las islas), de ahí canario (el pájaro) y de ahí el color amarillo. Si alguien parece un canario es porque va de amarillo, no porque ladre mucho


----------



## Luis Albornoz

Muchas gracias SpiceMan por el link, signado por el misterio pero igualmente muy instructivo.
Gracias a todos por los comentarios.
Gracias Jellby por el dato de las Canarias, no sabía que viniera de los perros. Yo creía que venía de los pajaritos o ¡qué bestia!)


----------



## aleCcowaN

Cuando investigué esto hace mucho tiempo me encontré con las cosas que comentan. Si bien Corominas es un excelente trazador del origen de las palabras, sospecho y tiendo a pensar que tienen razón quienes hablan de un origen prerromano, quizá cántabro, de esta palabra que suena tan onomatopéyica.

El castellano, como otras lenguas, está lleno de palabras latinas desplazadas por palabras pertenecientes al sustrato anterior o tomadas en préstamo de otras lenguas. Perro es un caso y el latin can- se conserva en el adjetivo canino (aunque tenemos perruno y can como sinónimo de perro). Lo mismo pasa con guerra, tomado en préstamo del germano franco werra, pero cuyo adjetivo y otros derivados (bélico, belicista, beligerante) conservan el latino bellum, olvidado con las invasiones bárbaras.

Nuestros ancestros eran gentes muy concretas y nuestros idiomas conservan pistas de esto. En casi todas las lenguas indoeuropeas la palabra nido desciende de un supuesto *ni&doz de hace 5000 años (nido, nest, nestle, etc). En sánscrito ni-sidata significa "se sienta", toda una pista.


----------



## Bronte

En Cantabria se conserva la palabra apurreme que significa acercame
Apúrreme la chandorra, es, acércame el fuego
tal vez sea mera coincidencia pero también podría darse un lazo entre esas palabras 
saludos


----------



## valdo

Hola amigos,
Leyendo un libro clásico me he encontrado con la palabra "can" asi que quisiera preguntarles en que contextos se usa ella? Aqui va el texto:

_El perro acudió corriendo y, viendo a su amo en el suelo y oyendo relinchar al caballo, comenzó a ladrar con tal fuerza, que todos los ámbitos del horizonte resonaron con sus ladridos...............Fue una tarea larga y trabajosa, acompañada de tales ladridos del *can*, que me hicieron apartarme a unas varas más de distancia, aunque no me fui hasta asistir al desenlace del suceso_
 
De antemano muchas gracias,


----------



## mirx

valdo said:


> Hola amigos,
> Leyendo un libro clásico me he encontrado con la palabra "can" asi que quisiera preguntarles en que contextos se usa ella? Aqui va el texto:
> 
> _El perro acudió corriendo y, viendo a su amo en el suelo y oyendo relinchar al caballo, comenzó a ladrar con tal fuerza, que todos los ámbitos del horizonte resonaron con sus ladridos...............Fue una tarea larga y trabajosa, acompañada de tales ladridos del *can*, que me hicieron apartarme a unas varas más de distancia, aunque no me fui hasta asistir al desenlace del suceso_
> 
> De antemano muchas gracias,


 
No creo que haya un contexto específico, en este caso el autor evitó repetir el término perro y mejor usó un sinónimo.

En México no es muy usual esta palabra.


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Prácticamente sólo se tiene un uso literario.


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

De acuerdo, *can* es tan sólo un sinónimo (algo "formal") usado para no repetir la palabra perro. También es cierto que no es muy usado como sustantivo, pero cuando se trata de adjetivos, es más común escuchar de *desfiles caninos*, por ejemplo, que de *desfiles perrunos*... 

Saludos,

Erasmo.


----------



## Berenguer

Cierto es que tan solo se usa como sinónimo recurrente de perro (el can, los cánidos...). Eso sí, el guardián de las puertas del infierno (mascota de Hades - mitología griega - ) sigue siendo el "can Cerbero" (derivando al cancerbero, como portero), no el "perro Cerbero".
Un saludo.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Cuando usamos adjetivos creo que es más común canino que perruno.


----------



## valdo

Muchas gracias a todos por sus aportes.....


----------



## francisgranada

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
Hola a todos,

Os quiero preguntar si la palabra _can_ ¿se usa en la lengua española o prácticamente solo se usa _perro_?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

francisgranada said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Os quiero preguntar si la palabra _can_ ¿se usa en la lengua española o prácticamente solo se usa _perro_?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


Por estos lares no se usa...pero se entiende perfectamente.


----------



## miguel89

Se usa a veces en tono de broma. Pero sí, todo el mundo la entiende.


----------



## Lurrezko

Lo mismo por aquí.


----------



## torrebruno

Bibliografía especializada y poco más. En la calle, perro.


----------



## Agró

Solo este _perro_ suele llamarse "can":
*cancerbero**, ra**.*
 (De _can_1 y _Cerbero_, perro de tres cabezas que guardaba la puerta de los infiernos).
* 1.     * m. y f. coloq. Portero o guarda severo o de bruscos modales.
* 2.     * m._ Dep._ *portero*      (‖ jugador que defiende la portería).


_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## ErOtto

Agró said:


> Solo este _perro_ suele llamarse "can":
> *cancerbero**, ra**.*


 
Bueno, también está el can tamañanas.


----------



## Agró

ErOtto said:


> Bueno, también está el can tamañanas.


----------



## torrebruno

Y el can ario, pero ese hace pío, pío.


----------



## Colchonero

Y el can-can (Se me nota la edad, ¿verdad?)


----------



## Bloodsun

Acá no se usa, pero se entiende. El uso común es *perro*. En veterinaria se habla de *caninos*, no tanto de *canes*. Pero se entiende, por supuesto.


----------



## ErOtto

Bloodsun said:


> En veterinaria se habla de *caninos..*.


 
Por aquí, *caninos* sólo lo usan los *dentistas*, otra especie de _veterinarios_.


----------



## francisgranada

He encontrado también "can rostro" y "can de busca" en el DRAE, aunque el primer ejemplo es "antiguado" y el segundo se dice tambien "perro de busca" ... 

Parece que lo _canes_ estén desaperecidos desde el mundo hispano ... (obviamente excepto los _cerberos_, _arios_, _delas_, _tantes_ etc. )


----------



## Vampiro

Qué curioso… por acá sería de lo más normal una conversación como la que sigue:
-¿Qué te pasó?
-Fui atacado por un can, quien me infirió una serie de dentelladas en el cuádriceps femoral.
_


----------



## ErOtto

Vampiro said:


> Qué curioso… por acá sería de lo más normal una conversación como la que sigue:
> -¿Qué te pasó?
> -Fui atacado por un can, quien me infirió una serie de dentelladas en el cuádriceps femoral.
> _


 
Pues hombre, por aquí, los que no tienen un vocabulario amplio, también lo dirían así. Pero no dirían "¿Qué te pasó?", más bien dirían "¿Cuál percance te aconteció?" 

Saludos
Er


----------



## oa2169

En Colombia "perro". Se entiende "can" pero no se usa en el lenguaje hablado.


----------



## Señor K

Vampiro said:


> Qué curioso… por acá sería de lo más normal una conversación como la que sigue:
> -¿Qué te pasó?
> -Fui atacado por un can, quien me infirió una serie de dentelladas en el cuádriceps femoral.
> _



¡Uf! ¡Cuántas veces no he escuchado eso en la calle por parte de buenos paseantes que pululan por los derroteros de esta metrópolis!

(Por acá, se habla de "perro", pero se entiende perfectamente "can". Y para los mexicanos también está el afamado "can tinflas"...)


----------



## francisgranada

A propósito de lo que dice Vampiro (entiendo la ironía... ), ¿sucede que los médicos o "académicos" etc. utilizen la palabra _can_ en vez de _perro_, digamos, en diálogos "científicos o profesionales"?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

francisgranada said:


> Parece que lo _canes_ estén desaperecidos desde el mundo hispano ... (obviamente excepto los _cerberos_, _arios_, _delas_, _tantes_ etc. )


Y los perrillos chicos, claro, que son _canis _.


----------



## Bloodsun

francisgranada said:


> A propósito de lo que dice Vampiro (entiendo la ironía... ), ¿sucede que los médicos o "académicos" etc. utilizen la palabra _can_ en vez de _perro_, digamos, en diálogos "científicos o profesionales"?



Como dije más arriba, en un diálogo científico o profesional se usaría (al menos por acá) el término *canino*. No *can* (aunque se entendería). Aunque es mucho más común hablar simplemente de *perros* (incluso los médicos veterinarios). En una revista científica, en cambio, se hablaría de "etología canina", "virus xxx canino", "mastitis en caninos", etc.


Saludos.


----------

